# hickory bow



## dbcoopersurvivd (Oct 21, 2009)

hi, im making a hickory bow and want to recurve it. what is the best method to recurve the bow, steam or boiling, and how should i go about doing it?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Visit the bow section on wildwoodsurvival site.
johnep


----------



## dbcoopersurvivd (Oct 21, 2009)

ok. i just figured someone might know about bending and shaping wood here. so, maybe i should ask is it better to steam or boil a PIECE OF WOOD to bend it?


----------

